# Wood R4 v1.14.2



## Another World (Oct 14, 2010)

*Wood R4 v1.14.2*
Update




The YWG and I were talking over some blood, bones, and charred human fat! What better way to appease the masses then by releasing "loader" style updates. By overwriting the included *_DS_MENU.DAT* file the user can get game fixes without having to wait for a full firmware update. These fixes are only required for R4 users, as it is impossible for the card to emulate the reads below 0x8000 without some type of update.

The YWG is paying attention and he knows what you are thinking, so be bad for evil sake!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • 'final fantasy - the 4 heroes of light (usa)' fixed.
> • 'final fantasy - the 4 heroes of light (europe)' fixed.
> • 'super scribblenauts (usa)' fixed.
> • 'lufia - curse of the sinistrals (usa)' fixed.








 Download


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2010)

We're not worthy!


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

OMFG THANK YOU


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful!! Thank you YWG, another great job as always.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow YWG is certainly on the ball with the updates, this is gonna  make a lot of users happy.

EDIT: Typo


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 14, 2010)

Woah. Thank you so much for being dedicated to help R4 users.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Woah. Thank you so much for being dedicated to help R4 users.


haha, I agree so much, if it wasn't for YWG, I would've been lighting my r4 on fire long ago XD


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you YWG you are the best keep up the good work 

Wood FTW!!!


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you YWG for making the quickest update in the world and appeasing us people who were patient and didn't bitch about the games not working


----------



## lcleong (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! once again Acekard AKAIO lost again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice. Thanks YWG for an awesome firmware, and thanks Another World for the filetrip upload.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! Super Scribblenauts!!!!!


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Yay! Super Scribblenauts!!!!!


lol, playing it right now.


----------



## ck472006 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much, YWG FTW


----------



## zeromac (Oct 14, 2010)

FIANLLY NO LAGGG!!


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it my birthday? It's good news all round today!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a freakin ton. Its really great you do this, and that too for free. Really helps people like me who can't buy another flashcart for various reasons.
Thanks again!


----------



## viking3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you very much!!!

Now playing Super Scribblenauts, Lufia


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 14, 2010)

All hail YWG


----------



## tomrev (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm AKAIO fan but now I admitted that Wood R4 is the Winner.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for letting R4 users hold them cards. You really ressurected it! With more updates coming, I'm hoping to see lots and lost of updates more


----------



## Mattthemad1 (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy just brought r4 back from the dead..


----------



## al5911 (Oct 14, 2010)

For god sake... T H A N K S  YWG for this EVEN I don't have R4!!! Happy for the others....


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2010)

There's always someone who gives the Wood firmware a 'thumbs down'. I suspect it's an Acekard2 owner.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

1. DSTWO
2. Wood!


----------



## WezG (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much YWG from me and my son, he is 6 and loves Scribblenauts and I think its really good helping him learn how to use adjectives like nuclear sheep for example  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually just use the info updates normally but this makes me change my mind!
Does anyone know if the Thomas the Tank Engine and Fireman Sam games work on this version?

Thanks again YWG!
Wez and Der


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 14, 2010)

all those who were hating on r4 and saying ''r4 sucks,buy acekard'' are really pwned


----------



## Rubbie (Oct 14, 2010)

tyvm!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 14, 2010)

No need to bash AK users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's keep this thread just about Wood r4 and not anything else


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome work YWG, but is there any way to still use DSCovered as the main firmware but kepping these fixes?


----------



## GodotNDS (Oct 14, 2010)

plase port to AceKard ;l I cant waiting next month for akaio 1.8 -.-


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!  You are incredibly quick with these updates, much appreciated.


----------



## sbygel (Oct 14, 2010)

Talk about fast updates, thank you very much.


----------



## kitsuke (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks once again for making the R4/M3Simply usable! I know this might be frowned upon, but I'll ask it anyways:

The changelog mentions Lufia being fixed, but does that include the pre-patched UNDUB version that has been floating around as well?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2010)

kitsuke said:
			
		

> Thanks once again for making the R4/M3Simply usable! I know this might be frowned upon, but I'll ask it anyways:
> 
> The changelog mentions Lufia being fixed, but does that include the pre-patched UNDUB version that has been floating around as well?


I believe YWG only adds support for clean ROMs. This doesn't mean that the patched version won't work but if it doesn't he's unlikely to specifically add a fix for it.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Oct 14, 2010)

Much appreciation!


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

love super scribblenauts (now that I can play it =D) 

Off topic: Is lufia worth the play or not? I cbf checking the other thread atm LOL, my pc is lagging, need to restart and I don't want to -_-.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Off topic: Is lufia worth the play or not? I cbf checking the other thread atm LOL, my pc is lagging, need to restart and I don't want to -_-.



A resounding YES IMO. It's a great game from what I've played so far.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much Wood R4 Elves!! Really appreciate all of your work!


----------



## Gazooki (Oct 14, 2010)

Well this is quite a major update. All of a sudden the R4 became another Supercard DSTwo. Gotta say I'm pretty impressed by this.


----------



## Falcon92 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's just me or the good old R4 is getting more love than most recent cards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Many thanks,  YWG.


----------



## Walkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks YWG.  I love that my R4 rocks once again.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 14, 2010)

Where the fuck are Acekard team and Akaio team?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i knew that one day R4 would receive these updates I would never switch my R4 to an Acekard 2.1.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Where the fuck are Acekard team?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed. The AKAIO team work voluntarily and with no obligation so you are in no position to demand anything from them.


----------



## HBK (Oct 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> dekuleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And YWG is paid to release updates faster...?

My point exactly.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 14, 2010)

you're the man YWG! big thanks.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 14, 2010)

BIG THX to TYWG....


Coll that you took over the Updates for these Cards......

.....maybe someone could do the same with the Sakura Thingy.


that would be totally cool!


Greetz to Another World and The Yellow wood Goblin


----------



## .Darky (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot again, YWG.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

we would die without help from the Awesome YWG


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

YWG is simply way faster/better and overall much more awsome than the AKAIO team.

*He is a YELLOW WOOD GOBLINE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## marcos13 (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a god.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you please fix games for DSTT Pleasse a lot of users got a DSTT YWG it would be nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hopefully you read this)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

marcos13 said:
			
		

> There is a god.


And his name is Yellow Wood Goblin.


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys you're not "The Miz" but still being *aaaaaaaaawsome!!!!*


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 14, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey guys i'm not demanding anything... but seems Acekard team is waiting Akaio to fix it and release an "official" firmware with fix made by Akaio team, don't you think?!?


----------



## HBK (Oct 14, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, no one uses the official firmware for Acekard, it's terrible compared to AKAIO.


----------



## n8equalsd (Oct 14, 2010)

pspunabletohack said:
			
		

> Can you please fix games for DSTT Pleasse a lot of users got a DSTT YWG it would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means a lot of users should stop using an obsolete piece of crap.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 14, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> LOL, no one uses the official firmware for Acekard, it's terrible compared to AKAIO.



Neither do I man, you think i'm noob?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe!


----------



## guinness (Oct 14, 2010)

n8equalsd said:
			
		

> pspunabletohack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't that long ago that people were saying the same about R4 don't forget.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 14, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> n8equalsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooh you just got pwned


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 14, 2010)

noob question but is hotel Dusk fixed? I can't see it in any of the previous 2 change logs. 

Thanks


----------



## Black-Spore (Oct 14, 2010)

YWG 

thank you so much for this update, is awesome to have this kind of support for the rapidly aging R4 card.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 14, 2010)

hooray! wood 1.15!

oh wait... wood 1.14.2! hooray!


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> noob question but is hotel Dusk fixed? I can't see it in any of the previous 2 change logs.
> 
> Thanks


Hotel Dusk is really really old now, so it will work, unless you're thinking of Last Window, which in that case it's fixed,


----------



## z.g (Oct 14, 2010)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> noob question but is hotel Dusk fixed? I can't see it in any of the previous 2 change logs.CODE1.13
> compability:
> - 'last window - the secret of cape west (europe)' fixed.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 14, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO

WHY CAN'T NORMATT UPDATE AKAIO.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bros! I was waiting for an A2i fix but now I'll have to search for my R4. Can't believe it was fixed that far back too!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the Pros and Cons of Wood R4? I have R4 v1.19 with YSmenu and I have no problems. What are the benefits of Wood firmware?


----------



## Another World (Oct 14, 2010)

akaio is a much different firmware than wood, and requires different things. norm has been recoding some stuff, adding new features, and more recently smiths released a new version of the wifi plugin. the akaio team also got someone onboard to maintain the cheat database. Instead of attacking normmatt or smiths you should all attack rudolph (gba exploader fame). when he hacked 2 revisions of akaio in a row to allow it to run on clones, norm had to spend all his free time writing new encryption for akaio. after that loader fixes were put on the back burner and new games were instead fixed with new releases of akaio which in turn offered new encryption. if norm offered frequent loader updates all the clone users running the decrypted akaio would have benefited. keep in mind that acekard supports the akaio team, even if akaio is released for free, norm and smiths do not want to support clones which in turn hurt the acekard team.

we already know that many users can not grasp that concept and see it all as piracy and that the end-user should come first. akaio is norm and smiths program and is released for free. at any time it could go private, and to be honest the more complaints people make the more that is discussed over the years. if you have a real problem with this way of thinking contract [email protected] and tell them to support their flash kit, the flash kit you paid for, as they are the official team you paid to have support your flash kit.

as for akaio, the 1.8 release is on the way and should be out soon.

now, please kindly keep this on-topic and discuss the r4. do not bash the acekard or akaio as they have nothing to do with this project. ywg is not an akaio team member and his firmware is a completely different project which supports the rpg and the r4 (as an alternative option).

-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 14, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the Pros and Cons of Wood R4? I have R4 v1.19 with YSmenu and I have no problems. What are the benefits of Wood firmware?


Put it like this, there are only benefits. I have a Wood R4 as a secondary OS/ Kernel in my Wood guide. There's nothing stopping you downloading that and running it from within YSmenu to try Wood out. Once you then notice how much better Wood is, simply download the file in the first post of this thread, overwriting YSmenu. 

Wood wipes the floor with YSMenu. People should be very grateful to YWG for the speed he's pushing these updates out. Shame I don't use my DS really...

If you need to rename your saves from YSMenu, I have quick Save Renamer http://filetrip.net/f12174-AKAIO-Wood-R4-S...anager-1-4.html


----------



## Inunah (Oct 15, 2010)

Pros of Wood R4: 
-Is one of the firmwares with the most compatibility
-Has a nice interface
-Themes for Acekard work with it


Cons of Wood R4:
-Not for people who hate Acekard.
-Not for Official Firmware fanboys.

.....The only reason Wood R4 wouldn't be good is if you hate Acekard or love official firmware too much. Meaning it's fucking awesome.

On topic, FUCK YEAH, SEAKING!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> akaio is a much different firmware than wood, and requires different things. norm has been recoding some stuff, adding new features, and more recently smiths released a new version of the wifi plugin. the akaio team also got someone onboard to maintain the cheat database. Instead of attacking normmatt or smiths you should all attack rudolph (gba exploader fame). when he hacked 2 revisions of akaio in a row to allow it to run on clones, norm had to spend all his free time writing new encryption for akaio. after that loader fixes were put on the back burner and new games were instead fixed with new releases of akaio which in turn offered new encryption. if norm offered frequent loader updates all the clone users running the decrypted akaio would have benefited. keep in mind that acekard supports the akaio team, even if akaio is released for free, norm and smiths do not want to support clones which in turn hurt the acekard team.
> 
> we already know that many users can not grasp that concept and see it all as piracy and that the end-user should come first. akaio is norm and smiths program and is released for free. at any time it could go private, and to be honest the more complaints people make the more that is discussed over the years. if you have a real problem with this way of thinking contract [email protected] and tell them to support their flash kit, the flash kit you paid for, as they are the official team you paid to have support your flash kit.
> 
> ...


Granted I don't know much, if anything about the state of affairs here. But saying that Acakard supports akaio means they're getting paid no? So basically that makes akaio (semi)official. Why should people then complain to the acekard team? I'm pretty sure if someone mailed they'd just reply with go download the newest AKAIO anyway.

The coders of the project wouldn't really have much of a reason not to support clones unless the acekard team pays them


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well... 

I was hoping someone could just explain the benefits. If that could happen, I would be very grateful.  I would not want to attempt installing Wood on my R4 and butcher it.

EDIT: Thanks, Inunah! Very Helpful!


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 15, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> I was hoping someone could just explain the benefits. If that could happen, I would be very grateful.  I would not want to attempt installing Wood on my R4 and butcher it.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks, Inunah! Very Helpful!


the best way is to try it, only you can decide if it's for you. What you do know is most people who have a R4 which will run Wood, have switched to Wood.

As I said, simply download the archive in my guide and extract it to your MicroSD card. It will do no harm to your R4, MicroSD or YSMenu which will work exactly like it did before. Smply load up YSMenu and load "WoodR4.NDS". I won't provide link to the archive in this thread, as I don't want to confuse the n00bs or distract people from the filetrip download. If you decide you like Wood, extract the archive in the first post to your MicroSD overwriting YSMenu.

Features of wood:
Easy to install and setup.
Updated frequently, and supported. If there are bugs, they get fixed.
When there is a new version, it's always on the GBAtemp portal.
There are no indications that y.w.g has any intentions of stopping development of Wood..
High compatibility.
No issues with games that have large saves.
Open source
Uses the Acekard GUI, which is known to be one of the best and also one of the easiest to use.
Can use Acekard themes, of which there are many.
Has a good cheat menu.
Has a favourites folder which is very useful.
Native support for the 3 in 1. (qwertymodo is still working on the 3 in 1+)
Allows you to patch a ROM for languages.
Can skip the intro of "intro'ed" games.
Supports Download Play, and can connect to the Wii (Animal Crossing etc)
It's free.
Very fast at loading games.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 15, 2010)

Gosh, you really have to port this to the AK2i , I'd use it for sure!


----------



## Andylinkpro (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG thanks ywg I SHEARCHED FOR WOOD R4 1.15 and nothing but there was wood r4 1.14.2! yeahhhh THANKS!!!


----------



## Andylinkpro (Oct 15, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the Pros and Cons of Wood R4? I have R4 v1.19 with YSmenu and I have no problems. What are the benefits of Wood firmware?


faster
no glitches at all
alot of game incompatible with ysmenu 
more sfafe
no crashes


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 15, 2010)

How is it more safe? Anyway, Wood R4 just plain beats Ysmenu in every way. It also has one of the highest compatibility rate out there as well, and it's quick to update. The only con I can see so far is having to rename your .sav files, but that's really more of an annoyance than a flaw though.


----------



## Another World (Oct 15, 2010)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> Granted I don't know much, if anything about the state of affairs here. But saying that Acakard supports akaio means they're getting paid no? So basically that makes akaio (semi)official. Why should people then complain to the acekard team? I'm pretty sure if someone mailed they'd just reply with go download the newest AKAIO anyway.
> 
> The coders of the project wouldn't really have much of a reason not to support clones unless the acekard team pays them



by support i mean that normmatt and smiths have a supply of acekards to test on. team acekard will supply them with tools they need as well, because in the end they know akaio is what brings in the sales. the clone makers ripped off the ackeard and provide no support, they simply want to bank off of the akaio success. akaio attempted to become the official menu and acekard refused it. 

-another world


----------



## Rfire (Oct 15, 2010)

You shall have my eternal gratitude for Wood R4, YWG. Thank you once again. I sacrificed a 12 pack of soda to get a R4 and it was well worth the investment thanks to you. Bravo, kudos, namaste.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> akaio is a much different firmware than wood, and requires different things. norm has been recoding some stuff, adding new features, and more recently smiths released a new version of the wifi plugin. the akaio team also got someone onboard to maintain the cheat database. Instead of attacking normmatt or smiths you should all attack rudolph (gba exploader fame). when he hacked 2 revisions of akaio in a row to allow it to run on clones, norm had to spend all his free time writing new encryption for akaio. after that loader fixes were put on the back burner and new games were instead fixed with new releases of akaio which in turn offered new encryption. if norm offered frequent loader updates all the clone users running the decrypted akaio would have benefited. keep in mind that acekard supports the akaio team, even if akaio is released for free, norm and smiths do not want to support clones which in turn hurt the acekard team.
> 
> we already know that many users can not grasp that concept and see it all as piracy and that the end-user should come first. akaio is norm and smiths program and is released for free. at any time it could go private, and to be honest the more complaints people make the more that is discussed over the years. if you have a real problem with this way of thinking contract [email protected] and tell them to support their flash kit, the flash kit you paid for, as they are the official team you paid to have support your flash kit.
> 
> ...



You should stick this post at somewhere to knowledge people.


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 15, 2010)

ok im having problems with this; every time i put it in my ds its stuck on loading


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2010)

This is amazing. I love how you can change your theme. Wood R4 FTW. 

Thanks tk_saturn and Inunah!


----------



## ilovewendy (Oct 15, 2010)

quick VERY noob help question:

how do I update my wood firmware?

NVM SOLVED THANKS


----------



## princeEyeless (Oct 15, 2010)

there's lufia's update too!!thanks again YWG for the updates..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 15, 2010)

the really commited goblin strikes back to "do bad for evil's sake" ?!
i guess the updates were too quick tht a new firmware release could not wait lol


----------



## ck472006 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sometimes my Super Scribblenanuts hangs using Wood v1.14.2 after a while, just wondering if anyone else have experience it or not?


----------



## Coconut (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! I wanted to play all these games


----------



## qwertymodo (Oct 15, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> This is amazing. I love how you can change your theme. Wood R4 FTW.
> 
> Thanks tk_saturn and Inunah!



Lol they give you a laundry list of features and the one that wows you is the themes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to chime in and respond and tell you to just switch and try it out cus there really isn't any way to screw it up if you have half a brain but I can see you already have done that, so enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and no, I'm not being rude, it just made me laugh


----------



## dogfood (Oct 15, 2010)

Awsome - thanks once again YWG


----------



## ywg (Oct 15, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Gosh, you really have to port this to the AK2i , I'd use it for sure!the answer is here:
> QUOTE(Another World @ Oct 15 2010, 12:00 AM) Instead of attacking normmatt or smiths you should all attack rudolph (gba exploader fame). when he hacked 2 revisions of akaio in a row to allow it to run on clones, norm had to spend all his free time writing new encryption for akaio. after that loader fixes were put on the back burner and new games were instead fixed with new releases of akaio which in turn offered new encryption. if norm offered frequent loader updates all the clone users running the decrypted akaio would have benefited. keep in mind that acekard supports the akaio team, even if akaio is released for free, norm and smiths do not want to support clones which in turn hurt the acekard team.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 15, 2010)

is there an update for wood rpg too ?


----------



## z.g (Oct 15, 2010)

azotyp said:
			
		

> is there an update for wood rpg too ?


wood rpg has 'bypass protection' feature, so can be updated later


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 15, 2010)

Who remembers the days of YSMenu? Or the R4 Team?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 15, 2010)

I do, and those days were terrible.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I do, and those days were terrible.


Such cynicism. Those firmwares were perfectly capable while they were being actively supported. It was only once the updates stopped that they became crappy.


----------



## briman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok whats the deal with the menu screen though?? did this not mess everyones up?


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 17, 2010)

YWG, would it at all be possible for you to update the Wood R4 Google Code page with the 1.14.2 update? If you did, then Xenon++ could update WoodM3 to 1.14.2 and all of us unfortunate M3DS Real users could play Super Scribblenauts. I know M3 users aren't really any of your concern, but it'd be cool of you to help us out.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 17, 2010)

CharAznable said:
			
		

> YWG, would it at all be possible for you to update the Wood R4 Google Code page with the 1.14.2 update? If you did, then Xenon++ could update WoodM3 to 1.14.2 and all of us unfortunate M3DS Real users could play Super Scribblenauts. I know M3 users aren't really any of your concern, but it'd be cool of you to help us out.


I actually think YWG should wait until that one R4 clone team releases their source like the GPL says they should before giving them any access to the latest files.


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 17, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> CharAznable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, you know, that's probably a good point.


----------



## Theraima (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you very much for this YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ur the best! 

Lufia : Curse of the Sinistrals is awesome so far.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the scribblenauts fix xD
And the very very very much for the updade os Wood R4, the best firmware for we, gbatempers!


----------



## inny (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks much for all these updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still have a lot of random freezes when doing sea quests in Etrian Odyssey III. Everything else is working fine.


----------



## ywg (Oct 21, 2010)

inny said:
			
		

> I still have a lot of random freezes when doing sea quests in Etrian Odyssey III.


and i still cant' reproduce freezes in sea quest. and you must understand that i cant' fix things that works for me.


----------



## inny (Oct 22, 2010)

ywg said:
			
		

> inny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I thought it was due to a forgotten AP code, but I was clearly wrong. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

hello, just want to know if you already working on the next update? there's a lot of people who want to play with layton 3 (EUR), actually it's the french version but i think the AP is the same for all the european version!

anyway, i don't complain, just want to know if it's gonna be fast or not ^^

all i can do know is to wait! thanks in advance for the future update

(and sorry for my english)


----------



## Bario (Oct 24, 2010)

This is probably a really stupid question, but what do I do with the file once I have downloaded it?
Ok, heres is where I am: I have downloaded the file, opened the rar, and I dont know what I am supposed to do with the file. Do I just put it into the root of my r4? I have tried that, and as I expected, it didnt do anything. Is it a patch, and if so, what am I supposed to patch with it?
Im sure this isnt complicated, but Im an idiot when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 24, 2010)

First copy the __rpg folder in this rar to your micro sd: http://filetrip.net/f13270-Wood-R4-1-14.html

Then copy the _DS_MENU.DAT in the Wood R4 v1.14.2 rar to your micro sd.


----------



## ywg (Oct 24, 2010)

giga-ganon said:
			
		

> hello, just want to know if you already working on the next update? there's a lot of people who want to play with layton 3 (EUR), actually it's the french version but i think the AP is the same for all the european version!


all fine except italian version.


----------



## Bario (Oct 24, 2010)

Still isnt working for me. I did exactly what you said, but it isnt going to cooperate. Maybe its just my r4, it tends to be really picky, more than most at least. Oh well, I can live without. thanks anyway though.


----------



## Another World (Oct 24, 2010)

format your msd card with the panasonic formatter, then drag the contents of the archive to the root. it works and it has nothing to do with your r4, unless your r4 is a clone. wood r4 only supports the real r4.

-another world


----------



## Bario (Oct 24, 2010)

Nope, nothings working, dont know why.
Maybe my kart is a clone. How can you tell a clone from a proper one?


----------



## Djid (Oct 25, 2010)

ywg said:
			
		

> giga-ganon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is not true. The french version of the game is running until the very beginning of the game, when the first mystery appears. And then, black screen. I tried on 3 NDS, and still the same problem.


----------



## z.g (Oct 25, 2010)

Djid said:
			
		

> Which is not true.


what is not true? ywg talks about upcoming 1.15. do you already have it?


----------



## Djid (Oct 26, 2010)

z.g said:
			
		

> Djid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry I thought he was talking about the 1.14.2, because on this version, Professor Layton does not work in French.


----------

